# Best < $15 VPS?



## Kudu (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm looking for the best VPS $15 (or less) can buy. Right now, I have the RamNode SVZ: $9.30/mo, 1GB RAM, 60GB SSD, 4 vcores

I'm mostly looking for CPU and RAM. I saw GreenValueHost has a pretty terrific deal, the V-Enterprise: $8.25/mo, 4GB RAM, 250GB SSD-cached. However, its reliability seems dubious (maybe I'm mistaken).


----------



## Nett (Feb 14, 2014)

http://openvz.io/

6GB RAM

4 Cores

125GB Disk

$11.7 with coupon OPENVZIO


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 14, 2014)

I thought at first you meant $15/_year - _I see now you mean monthly, not yearly, but_ _always specify if there's any doubt. As to which is the best, the answer is "it depends". What do you need the VPS for? Databases? Fast hard drive (better yet: SSD) is a must, so that RamNode box is a good deal. Heavy processing? Get lots of cores. And so on. If you're just looking for the most resources that you can get, I would submit that you're looking at this the wrong way. It's this sort of bottom-of-the-barrel thinking that drives companies to put forth ridiculous, unsustainable offers. IMHO the GVH offer you mentioned is one of those.

Still, if all you want is resources for resources' sake, find a large offer, but make sure the company has good reviews behind it. See if there's a money back period. Test support by ticketing sales to see how fast they respond (admittedly, a company's sales department won't always reflect their support department, but it's a start). And finally, as _always_, if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## texteditor (Feb 14, 2014)

pretty sure the xenpower offers are the best in terms of resources per dollar


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 14, 2014)

We already have a thread about this, it is sub $20 yearly, but they are all good and reliable providers.

Maybe you can find what do you want on that list.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 14, 2014)

> I sawxxxx has a pretty terrific deal... However, its reliability seems dubious


If a host's reliability is subpar and you have to open numerous support tickets it's not a good deal.  Add the $$ value of your time that you waste opening support tickets (and the $$ value of any business you lose if you're using the VPS for your business) to the price of the plan and those "great deals" from subpar providers end up costing you far more than if you had paid a little more to buy from a more reliable provider in the first place.


----------



## Kudu (Feb 14, 2014)

Just to clarify, I'm looking for a nice box for around $15/month. Something with a good reputation, and not oversold. It's for a web server, a database, etc., so mostly CPU and RAM, although a SSD is obviously preferred.


----------



## shinehost (Feb 14, 2014)

Kudu said:


> Just to clarify, I'm looking for a nice box for around $15/month. Something with a good reputation, and not oversold. It's for a web server, a database, etc., so mostly CPU and RAM, although a SSD is obviously preferred.


I had sent you ,PM for vps config if you are interested. its $15/mo


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 15, 2014)

tmzvps I have a vps on there and never have outage


----------



## Kudu (Feb 15, 2014)

It seems like XenPower is a pretty good option. How is it? Are the CPUs fast, is it oversold, etc.?


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron (Feb 15, 2014)

Kudu said:


> I'm looking for the best VPS $15 (or less) can buy. Right now, I have the RamNode SVZ: $9.30/mo, 1GB RAM, 60GB SSD, 4 vcores
> 
> I'm mostly looking for CPU and RAM. I saw GreenValueHost has a pretty terrific deal, the V-Enterprise: $8.25/mo, 4GB RAM, 250GB SSD-cached. However, its reliability seems dubious (maybe I'm mistaken).


If you need DDoS Protected vps i can offer you for $14 what you are looking for. 

3GB Ram

4 CPU Cores

30GB HDD

DDoS Protected

Shoot me a message if you want to get this package.


----------



## howardsl2 (Feb 27, 2014)

You can get a dedicated server under $15/mo from OVH-Kimsufi at their BHS data center in Canada. At the time of this writing their PS-3 server is available with these specs:

 PS-3     Atom™ D425     1c/ 2t     1.8 GHz+     2 GB RAM     1x 500 GB HDD   

             100 Mbps (unmetered)     1 IPv4         /128 IPv6       Basic DDoS protection    € 8.50 excl. VAT

The one-time setup fee is € 9.99 excl. VAT. Remote reboot or reinstallation of your server can be performed just like any VPS. No failover IPs and they do not allow Windows as of now. The Kimsufi customer support is virtually non-existent, but for this price you can't complain.

By the way, you need Google Translate in order to read their checkout pages, as they are all in French.


----------



## adilimran (Mar 11, 2014)

If you are looking for 15$/month that you'll find but i don't think you can find 15$/year..
SDD Memory with good RAM and may be Unlimited Bandwidth is available..


----------



## jarland (Mar 12, 2014)

For ram I gotta go with vpsdime. Who else sells you 12GB for $14 without it sucking?


https://vpsdime.com/cart.php?gid=1


For storage + ram that openvzio above is pretty nice.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Mar 12, 2014)

I second Jarland's comment. For RAM, vpsdime is the best. However I am not sure about their CPU policy, so I'd contact them first, if I were you.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 12, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> I thought at first you meant $15/_year -_


Ha, I did too.

OP, if you're just sorting by GB RAM divided by price, you'll end up with bad hosts.  Once you get into a rough tier of service and you find similar prices, reputation is more important.


----------



## hostinghouston (Mar 26, 2014)

You get what you pay for - spend $10 more and get something decent and reliable. We run OnApp cloud with SSD SAN and multiple HV's and our plans start from $24.99/mo. Yes, they are not the most resources you will get for your money, but I can guarantee you that the reliability, stability and speed is the best. I'm not promoting my services here (well....kinda) but any host who runs a system like ours is going to be a good choice.


----------

